# E-Cigarette Use Around Tanks? Aka Vaping?



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I know this is a strange topic but I figured I would give it an ask. My wife and I recently decided to start kicking the nasty habit of smoking so we picked up some electronic cigarettes to help. Now here's my concern, we are able to "vape" indoors as the smoke is just what it sounds like, vapor. I don't think its even a concern that it's around our tanks because we have lids (who dosen't?) on the tanks.

So does anyone else "vape" around their tanks and have had any issues? So far, we have been doing it for awhile now with no ill effects from what I've observed but it's always one of those thoughts.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You're actually more concerned about your fish than yourselves?


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I vape around my tanks and I see no issues so far. I also used to smoke around the tank and that was no issue also.

So, don't worry about the vaping.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

smitty814 said:


> You're actually more concerned about your fish than yourselves?


I was half expecting a response like this. Yes, I am "actually" more concerned about my fish because I know that the alternative, aka real cigarettes, are significantly worse for me. Do a little research on how they stack up against real cigarette use and look at the number of people who have quit with these awesome devices.



pomi said:


> I vape around my tanks and I see no issues so far. I also used to smoke around the tank and that was no issue also.
> 
> So, don't worry about the vaping.


Thank you for the reply pomi! That's good to know as I always wondered. Hope you're on the way to happily quitting!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

A friend of mine who was a very accomplished fish keeper and who was a smoker always thoroughly washed his hands before he did anything in his tanks. His concern was the nicotine and other harmful chemicals entering the tank. It makes perfect sense when you think about it.


----------

